# Small dust clooector



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone made one of these. Just wondering where to get a small blower if I were to make one?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A number of threads on the forum. Normally referred to as air filter or air cleaner. Designed to take out the fines in the air.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/home-made-air-filter-45667/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/homemade-air-filtration-system-37053/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/ideas-my-old-furnace-blower-motor-air-filter-other-31437/

You can either use a squirrel cage blower used in a furnace, or a big blade air circulation fan. Just need to design the frame around the dimensions of the available fan.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

For something that small I would think a blower out of a window A/C unit. Also, I would think they would be easy to come by.
Tom


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry for the misspelled title it should read Small Dust Collector.

I built this one for my shop, I am looking for one to remove the dust when I am power carving.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I looked on ebay and found the one that PSI sells. It is rough shape. I than looked at this product on PSI http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC725.html and after looking at the manual I realized that it uses 3 fans similar to the ones used on computer towers for cooling so this will be my starting point.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

A cheap 20" box fan and a 20" x 20" furnance filter $25.00 investment will do just as well.
I have 2 in my work shop.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

tvman44 said:


> A cheap 20" box fan and a 20" x 20" furnance filter $25.00 investment will do just as well.
> I have 2 in my work shop.


Thanks, but I do not have that much room on my bench. I have a shelf 18" above my bench that I lay tool on I want something low enough that I could put a second self above it.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

I use a fan similar to this to cool a stereo cabinet.


http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102823&numProdsPerPage=60

or try these duct fans:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_185009-1061...ans&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=duct+fans&facetInfo=

You might have to get a wire kit for those fans.

Jon


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

In my quest to find a blower fan I searched eBay and found a PSI dust collector version that needed two fans because they were broken and it was being sold as is. The original price was around $56.00 and was reduced to $46.00. So I started to search for two replacement fans. Called PSI and they wanted $30.00 each plus freight. So going back and forth trying to make up my mind I noticed "make an offer" button. So I offered $35.00 and it was accepted. In the mean time I saw fans that were exact matches the PSI DC for $20.60 each (on Amazon) and in one of the reviews the reviewer mention that this fan fit this Chinese made DC. So for $49.00 plus $35.00 plus freight I had a DC that I wanted for $105.00. The original price for the PSI DC is $199.00 plus freight. By the way in nearly all of the fan reviews buyers commented the fans made objectionable noise. What do they expect when you are buying a fan that is going 2600 rpm and moving air.

That is like saying the wind does not make noise at that speed or if I buy a TS that shows the on off switch clearly where I don't want it but I buy it anyway and say it is design flaw.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

When my angle grinder is turning 11,500 or the router is turning 20,000, the DC is just a background singer.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe a couple of car AC/heater blowers? I don't think they move a lot of air, but maybe enough for that application. Could be found cheap too at a junk yard. But then you'll need an AC-DC converter


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> In my quest to find a blower fan I searched eBay and found a PSI dust collector version that needed two fans because they were broken and it was being sold as is. The original price was around $56.00 and was reduced to $46.00. So I started to search for two replacement fans. Called PSI and they wanted $30.00 each plus freight. So going back and forth trying to make up my mind I noticed "make an offer" button. So I offered $35.00 and it was accepted. In the mean time I saw fans that were exact matches the PSI DC for $20.60 each (on Amazon) and in one of the reviews the reviewer mention that this fan fit this Chinese made DC. So for $49.00 plus $35.00 plus freight I had a DC that I wanted for $105.00. The original price for the PSI DC is $199.00 plus freight. By the way in nearly all of the fan reviews buyers commented the fans made objectionable noise. What do they expect when you are buying a fan that is going 2600 rpm and moving air.
> 
> That is like saying the wind does not make noise at that speed or if I buy a TS that shows the on off switch clearly where I don't want it but I buy it anyway and say it is design flaw.


 
This is the DC from PSI http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC725.html by the way the first time I turned it on it picked up debris from my bench I did not no was there. When it is on you can not really physically feel the movement of air but it really works for those find particles of dust that you can see stuck in the filter.


----------

